# CCTA add on code 0151T



## swallace1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hospital based radiologist are involved in this procedure with the cardiologist. Cardiologist is billing 0148T and radiology practice desires to bill for add on code of 0151T. However, radiologist cannot bill this code alone since it is an add-on code and cannot be billed separately from the other professional services. The cardiology group has approached the radiology group about doing the billing for their piece (0148T) in theory this should allow radiologist to bill their add on (0151T) at the same time.   

From a coding perspective is this correct, legitimate? From a billing perspective how does the HCFA show that the cardiologist did this piece and the radiologist performed this piece? Is it as easy as assigning a different provider to each procedure code?  What does it look like on the HCFA? I assume the radiologist get paid for the entire procedure and then pay back the cardiologist. However, the radiologist does not perform the entire procedure, so the cardiologist has to appear somewhere on the claim I assume.

Any help with both the coding and billing aspect is most appreciated.


----------



## stgregor (Aug 26, 2008)

I unfortunately don't have an answer to your coding & billing dilemma above, but I wanted to make sure that your group is billing the appropriate code for the CCTA exam. 0148T (and any CCTA code that specifies “structure and morphology”) is specific to a pre-electrophysiology CT study, either an ablation in which the atria and pulmonary veins are being evaluated by CT or cardiac resynchronization therapy in which the coronary venous system is being characterized by CT in anticipation of biventricular pacemaker placement. 

If these studies are not being done pre-EP, then you should look at 0146T.


----------



## swallace1 (Aug 29, 2008)

I appreciate the feedback and will pass along the information.


----------

